# Antique Trunk



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

When Mrs. Kenbo was a child, she had a toybox/trunk. Over the years it has become weathered and worn. The handles broke and the old steel wheels that were imbedded in the trunks base did nothing more than damage our floor. She asked if there was something that we could do with it and together, we worked on restoring the trunk to a more appealing state. We didn't want to take away any of the old character of the trunk so we tried to leave as much of the original structure as possible.

This is the before...............


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*And this is the after.....*

A new false bottom was constructed and secured to the bottom of the trunk to house the new rubber wheels. A second hand leather belt from the local thrift store was used to replace the old broken leather handles.











Several coats of flat black, oil based paint was applied to the trunk after sanding all of the old orange paint.










And lastly, several coats of high gloss varnish was applied to all the existing wood after some sanding to finish it off.









A joint effort by myself and Mrs. Kenbo. She's happy to have her trunk back. :thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That looks great kenbo if that thing could talk it must Have a lot of history and would say thanks


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

not to be a bummer or anything, buy taking away the original finish, you've done just that... "taken the old character away from the trunk".
this is a pc i would have re-conditioned and not re-finished


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The original finish on the wood was not removed. The wood was only lightly sanded to give the varnish something to adhere to and it was never sanded down to bare wood. The original finish is still there. The orange colour also isn't original. It was just ugly. This particular piece doesn't have any value whatsoever (other than sentimental for my wife) and the goal was to make it look a little better without making it look new. 
I agree, however, that if this was an antique with any value whatsoever, that reconditioning would be the way to go. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Really nice work! I noticed in the "before" picture that one of the fasteners for the leather handle was missing. Were you able to find a new one?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't please everyone Kenbo but at least the one that counts is Happy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I actually had the original fastener tucked away. I decided to take the before photos after I had already removed one of the handle pieces. All of the original nails that were used in this trunk were square nails and I was able to save and reuse all of them as well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Can't please everyone Kenbo but at least the one that counts is Happy


 
Jack has a very good point Masters. If this were a valueable antique, it would definitely be worth reconditioning. Perhaps even getting it done professionally. I have several antiques in my home that I wouldn't even dream of trying to refinish.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Good looking project Kenbo. :thumbsup: My daughter had acquired a trunk several years ago and was going to fix it up and I just found out about a week ago that she put it in the burn pile on their farm. :furious:. Now I have to start over, but your work gives me a guide line to go by. Hopefully it will be a toy box for our Granddaughter.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I know that and I think we all know You know that.wasn't disrespecting anyone.I respect you all very much


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

by all means im not putting down the workmanship, it looks nice.
kenbo does some really nice stuff. being that the orange was not original, theres nothing lost.
it was a good harley orange and black, lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jack warner said:


> by all means im not putting down the workmanship, it looks nice.
> kenbo does some really nice stuff. being that the orange was not original, theres nothing lost.
> it was a good harley orange and black, lol


Harley orange and black is not what I would call it. :laughing:
I would call it really, really ugly......:laughing:
Thanks for the kind words Jack.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very Nice Ken. I like the new look of it much better. That thing has wheels on the bottom?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Bri. It used to have steel wheels that were embedded right into the wood. They basicall tore the living heck out of anything that they rolled over. By building and installing the "toe kick" at the bottom, I was able to installed a set of 2" rubber casters to make it a little more mobile.
If I get the chance tomorrow, I will take a picture of the old "wheels" to show what they used to be like.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I like it lots. When you can work on project with your significant other, it's a real win-win.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

looks good Ken, ready for another hundred years.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Ken, did you use a dye to cover up that osage orange and gabon ebony? Why would you do that!?!? 
















Just kidding obviously, nice restoration. I agree that the orange had to go. It looks more antique'ee to me now, so good work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish it was some exotic woods. I'm not even sure what type of wood it is made out of. But other than the trim that was varnished, the entire wooden trunk is covered with metal. Almost like a galvenized metal but I'm not sure. It's the strangest thing. If it was osage orange and ebony, I think that I would have told my wife that it wasn't worth redoing and that it should just be trashed. Who knows what treasures I could make from that wood. :yes:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice job kenbo. I like how it turned out.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I can see where most would hate the orange/black combo...but I actually kind of liked it! :laughing: But then again I'm a guy who painted his dining room black :blink:. Nice job regardless.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Coming from a Harley guy*

That was Allis Chalmers orange anyway...no loss! Nice Work!
I'll say this about you Kenbo, you always put your heart, soul and mind in everything you do and it shows! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice Kenbo,I envy you in that you can work on a project with the wife.I wouldnt attempt it!Well maybe help her load up a moving van! LOL [Partially Kidding].:laughing:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, Nice job! I'll bet the Missus is quite pleased. 

Man there is nothing like your childhood toy box. My Dad had told me he would make me a toy box when I was a wee little tyke and then proceeded to make a trunk to store some tools in. I was convinced that it was MY toy box and claimed it. Dad let me have it and I have used it for everything you can imagine over the years. Made out of plywood and trim salvaged off of a job and I wouldn't sell it for $10,000.

Thanks for the post.

John


----------



## BobWill (Feb 4, 2011)

The "value" of an antique is up to the owner. If my plan is to have something for my family to enjoy, I should do whatever makes me happy! If restoring to resell, then the value to the end customer comes into play. For this project: Good Job!!!!!!


----------

